# [SOLVED] Explorer crashes on game exit - Exception 0xc0000094



## wkw427 (Nov 9, 2008)

This often happens when I exit Team Fortress 2.. I really have no clue what it may be :S



Problem signature:
Problem Event Name:	APPCRASH
Application Name:	Explorer.EXE
Application Version:	6.1.7601.17567
Application Timestamp:	4d672ee4
Fault Module Name:	USER32.dll
Fault Module Version:	6.1.7601.17514
Fault Module Timestamp:	4ce7c9f1
Exception Code:	c0000094
Exception Offset:	0000000000012233
OS Version:	6.1.7601.2.1.0.256.1
Locale ID:	1033
Additional Information 1:	534e
Additional Information 2:	534e24b7ccd0b569ca2f6e5539d10c93
Additional Information 3:	34fa
Additional Information 4:	34face7967ddba056c6d7019f7cc5bc1


----------



## wkw427 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Re: Explorer crashes on game exit*

I've tried to uninstall both other hard drives (because I switched them around on my board), and letting windows configure them again to no avail.. This is getting very annoying

Does anyone have ANY idea?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Explorer crashes on game exit*

Exception error *0xc0000094* = division by zero, which is an illegal math calculation.

See if Driver Verifier can flush out the rogue driver (assuming software is the cause)

Run Driver Verifier - Driver Verifier - Windows 7 & Vista (BSOD-related)

Driver Verifier needs to run 24 hours minimum or until it BSODs your system, whichever is less. Then . . .

Provide full system info - Blue Screen of Death (BSOD) Posting Instructions - Windows 7 & Vista

Also, run Speccy - http://www.filehippo.com/download_speccy
- "File" | "Publish Snapshot" | Paste URL into your next post 

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## wkw427 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Re: Explorer crashes on game exit*

Right, I'll run that later today when I'm not going to be using the computer. I'll get back to you.
http://speccy.piriform.com/results/rhNnqECKryvov0MphkJBqKx

The 1954GB Seagate ST2000DL001-9VT156 ATA Device is what I think may be causing an issue but I'm not sure


----------



## wkw427 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Re: Explorer crashes on game exit*

That didn't take very long at all


----------



## wkw427 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Re: Explorer crashes on game exit*

Hm.. well that was odd.

I deleted all my steam stuff, uninstalled it, redownloaded and installed everything over again...
And I have no error. I think this was an error on steam's end, though I don't know how to decipher the BSOD logs, so maybe not. But I tried both ways to get the crash, and it did not happen.

Turns out that, upon exit, portal 2 would also cause explorer to crash. I think it might have been a source issue.. Well, time will tell.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Explorer crashes on game exit*

Glad to hear the crashed have subsided.

If you encounter further issues, please post back.

Regrids. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------

